# Getting on the program!



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
Was just wondering if anyone else is having the same problem that we having, just a quick history after 8 years ttc and 3 IUI and 4 ICSI we have decided to try and adopt so September last year just after our failed tx we contacted our local social services we were told that it was best to wait 6 mths to follow up the adoption process. 
So in February we contacted them again and had a nice chat with s/s and they sent me a enquiry form which we filled in 5 weeks later we were told that they were no children of 0-6 yrs and to try again in a few months time.
So we contacted another s/s to be told the same thing!
Well ok so we went further afield no they were only taking on fostering couples...
Then we took a few months off and contacted the s/services that were only fostering at the time but now they were interested in us, got very  . 
They sent us forms which we filled in and went for a interview which was very postive then a few days ago we were told that they cannot process our application due to the fact we live to near the borough  
I contacted another social services that were based a good half an hour away to be told that we are too far away for the home study!!
Feeling very let down I thought this would be the easiest part of the process but cannot seem to even get that far!!
Good luck to all
Jet


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jet

I cannot believe what a nightmare you are having. We actually live out of the county we are approved through. We were told (by one - not the one we are with) that you could go to any social services department locally but you could only adopt children from their area. This isn't strictly true as a number of areas have a consortium who try to place children across the region.

We were told that it would be unlikely to have a very small child but that it might be better to go for a sibling group, which is what we are doing. In Be My Parent (a magazine for adopters by BAAF which shows children who are looking to be adopted) there are lots of children aged 0-6.

I am not sure about the rules for accepting people onto the process but they are crying out for people to be adopters all over the country. One of my local SS's are even advertising in the press and on local TV.

I would go back and ask them what they mean about being too close to the borough? Surely if you are in their area and they want people for adoption then why does being too near the borough rule you out?

I hope you can get some luck with one of the Social Services Departments in your area. Another option may be looking at adoption from abroad, but I am not too sure about where to start with this.

Good luck
Keep us posted wiht how you get along and feel free to join us on the "Starting the journey" thread

Love
Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi jet,
have you heard of the catholic childrens society? they can do the assessment etc, are not just for catholics and are very openminded just look for the best match for children they hear about.
we were advised to go with them because in "higher circles" they are thought of as one of the best. We are going through kent becuase of close proximity etc but it might be worth giving them a call. they were very helpful and open over the phone. just an idea. 
Kyliex


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I am guessing that the people who said you lived too close were trying to place a particular child or sibling group who need to be adopted out to another area for legal reasons, or perhaps in order to have contact with an absent birth-parent or siblings already adopted. S/s are snowed under and often have only the most pressing matters in mind when you contact, so you get different stories each and every time you call up. If you can find anyone (try charities, etc.) to approve you as adopters then next time a child comes up for placement you could be ready to move. I have the latest copy of Be My Parent and the majority of children in this issue are aged 5 so the children are out there, I guess you just have to follow it up every few months to check if the situation has altered. How frustrating for you!


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi girls,
Thank you so much for your replies, the main reason they said about living to near the borough is bumping into the birth parents and family down the high street ect, the social worker said because mainly the children are taken away because of various reasons and not given up on their own accord.
I am so glad I found this website everyone is soo nice.

Wishing lots of luck to everyone ^thumbsup^  

Jet


----------

